# Question re: fusion with osteotomy codes



## malissagiles (Feb 24, 2011)

Patient is having a lumbar pedicle subtraction osteotomy and fusion to correct the abnormality and spinal alignment.

Why does it state in CPT under the Osteotomy header, "*To report arthrodesis, see codes 22590-22632. (Report in addition to code for the definitive procedure with modifier 51.)*"

Wouldn't the arthrodesis codes for a PSO with fusion be reported with osteotomy code 22207 and arthrodesis code 22800? Why does CPT state to use arthrodesis codes 22590-22632; is CPT assuming that the arthrodesis being performed with the osteotomy is NOT for spinal deformity?

What am I missing?


----------



## malissagiles (Feb 24, 2011)

*Fusion and Osteotomy Codes*



malissagiles said:


> Patient is having a lumbar pedicle subtraction osteotomy and fusion to correct the abnormality and spinal alignment.
> 
> Why does it state in CPT under the Osteotomy header, "*To report arthrodesis, see codes 22590-22632. (Report in addition to code for the definitive procedure with modifier 51.)*"
> 
> ...




Anyone have any opinions or information on this?


----------

